# Problema robot que choca con paredes y gira



## palancana (Mar 14, 2010)

En un proyecto del colegio unos amigos y yo estamos creando un robot utilizando un PCB. És un robot simple, los finales de carrera cuando se topan con un obstáculo cambian el sentido de un motor y así el robot gira. 

Pues bien, todo parecía correcto, la simulación con el programa Yenka era perfecta. Ahora el robot esta finalizado, pero no hace lo que deseo.

El problema es que cuando un final de carrera se pulsa, los dos motores bajan la velocidad en vez de cambiar solo uno de sentido y el otro mantener su velocidad. Si acciono el otro final de carrera no ocurre nada.

No sé a que es debido, lo he revisado todo y no lo entiendo. Es entonces cuando decidí colgar mi problema y ver si alguien me ayuda. Les estaría muy agradecido!

Cuelgo aquí dos imágenes del circuito PCB, tengo una semana hasta encontrar el problema ya que tengo que presentarlo. Si necesitáis algo no dudéis en pedirmelo, cada día mirare las respuestas. 

*Link Foto circuito en BMP: *



*Link Foto circuito en EMF (vectorial): *robotparedes.emf 


Gracias de antemano!


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 14, 2010)

Yo tuve un problema similar con uno de mis robots y se debía a la alimentación, verifica si al tensión cae cuando los motores cambian de sentido el problema podía estar por ahí, proba con una fuente de alimentación para sacarte las dudas.

Saludos

PD: si podes poner un esquema sería mejor


----------



## palancana (Mar 16, 2010)

Este es el esquema:

Scan-100315-0001 (1).jpg

Actualmente he conseguido que el motor y la parte del circuito que no iba, funcione perfectamente. Sin embargo, ahora la otra parte no funciona… cuando acciono ese final de carrera no funciona, y con el tester he comprobado que no hace ninguna acción. Y el final de carrera no es… así que mañana iré poco a poco hacia atrás hasta encontrar en la pista algún error… aunque seguro que es algún componente…

Drogandgold, la fuente de alimentación la utilizo siempre, pero no se por qué lo tengo que tener a 6V (lo que necesita) pero con la intensidad al máxima, sino, el relé no cambia. Alguna sugerencia? A todo esto, cuando le ponga pilas AA, le llegará al robot con esa intensidad? Gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 16, 2010)

Cual sería la intensidad máxima? Te fijaste de que los relés sean de 6 o 5V? Verifica los transistores que son los que activan los reles si no tienen ganancia baja o esta alguno dañado.

Saludos


----------



## palancana (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, mañana chequeo (es que lo tengo en el taller, no en casa) y te concreto. Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## palancana (Mar 18, 2010)

Los relés son de 6V. Los transistores correctos. Ningún motor cambia de sentido, alguna otra opción?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 18, 2010)

no me gusta la idea de los reles alimentados por pilas... de todas maneras probalos con fuente, fijate cuanto consumen y asegurate que las pilas sean capaces de alimentar los dos reles al mismo tiempo junto con los dos motores y que el circuito no caiga...
desconecta los motores y proba el circuito manualmente activando con la mano los finales de carrera y escuchando la conmutacion de los reles....
esto que te digo se llama aislar problemas hasta encontrarlo... aplicalo
saludos


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 19, 2010)

Eso mismo te iba a decir yo. Divide y vencerás 
Mi hermano hizo algo similar y acabé por hacerlo funcionar yo.

Comprueba esto:
-Desconecta los motores, y activa el sensor, deberias oír el funcionamiente de la relé si los transistores y la rele funcionan perfectamente.

-Conecta manualmente la relé  (sin transistor, le metes tu un cable) y comprueba si el motor funciona.

Si funciona lo primero, sabes que el problema no está ahí, si funciona lo segundo sabes que tampoco está ahí. Si funcionan los dos procesos, comprueba que con el consumo del robot no cae la tensión de la pila, y eso hace que no llegue a comutarse la relé. Si no funciona ninguno de los dos procesos... plantéatelo, divide aún más i comprueba el funcionamiento de cada elemento por completo.

Y SOBRE TODO, CHEQUEA LAS CONEXIONES 

Venga, suerte!

PD. Creo que me repito con lo que ha dicho pablo, lo siento, intentaba explicarlo de manera clara


----------



## electromario (Mar 19, 2010)

Si no utilizas diodos algun componente ya deberia de estar dañado, ten cuidado con reles y motores ya que no hay etapa de potencia. te remiendo usar los TIP31/32C o los D882 y B772 son muy buenos. de todos modos para la alimentacion del rele puedes usar dos compuertas 7414 en paralelo para maximizar la corriente o transistores configuracion Darlinton.
Suerte.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 19, 2010)

RBX374 dijo:


> Eso mismo te iba a decir yo. Divide y vencerás
> Mi hermano hizo algo similar y acabé por hacerlo funcionar yo.
> 
> Comprueba esto:
> ...


 
 todo bien!.. mientras mas claro y mas opiniones... mas facil va a ser entenderlo para el que lo lee.. es un muy buen complemento de lo que dije


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 20, 2010)

buenas, he descargado un programa emulador de circuitos electronicos, muy bueno,
pero en unas revistas de electronica he armado circuitos en este programa y como que no funcionan vien o como deben fucionar, el circuito es el de una alarma de una auto con 4 -555
pero la alarma se aciona sola y yo no me quiero arriesgar ah armarlo y que pase lo mismo en un circuito real, sera el plano del circuto o el programa??

espero su pronta ayuda Atte Gonzalo


----------

